# Metalheads



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a deep passion for all kinds of metal(speed metal, heavy metal, power metal, death metal, symphonic metal, black metal) and that's why I wanted to start this thread. Basically this is to share your favorite metal bands and songs for others to bang their heads to and break stuff. Lets get started!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh boy, this thread will have me busy for a while.

Well where do I start...












I think thats enough for a while


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm definitely adding Skull Fist to my list.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah, Iron Savior is a german classic,
Zonata, now this is a hidden gem that I have found by accident. It has those classical elememts that take time to get used to but other than that its really interesting. Especially if you like Power Metal






also falconer, Heavy Metal, clear vocals and a little folk-ish at times.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 7, 2018)

Did someone call me?

Thrash and power, man.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 7, 2018)

SAVATAGE! I forgot the name of the band, thanks a lot @MadKiyo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

I found this band a while back and fell in love with it's rawness.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 8, 2018)

Praise be Jebus


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

To battle!


----------



## Sealab (Apr 8, 2018)

This has been my ringtone for a bit now


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 8, 2018)

_"You ask me if I have a god complex?
Let me tell you something, Iam God!"_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Sealab (Apr 8, 2018)

I almost got a chance to see them live. I would have loved to see them play this through its entirety.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 8, 2018)

Here are a few of my favorite bands:

Bloodbath - Mass Strangulation. Swedish death metal band, with Mikael Akerfeldt as frontman in this album.

Wuthering Heights - Lost Realms. It's difficult for me to figure out what genre they are... their lyrics are beautiful and deep, and make me feel alive.

Manowar. Need I say more? I got the chance to witness their guiness world record for longest heavy metal concert played live. It was epic.

Luca Turilli's Dreamquest - Frozen Star. Luca Turilli decided to go solo and recorded this with a female vocalist who's identity is still debated to this day. Some pretty fkin epic power/melodic metal.

Dimmu Borgir - Dreamside Dominions - People say a lot of shit about Dimmu, but I love them. I don't care if they're "not trve kvlt black metal" or not. 

Dan Swano - Sun of the Night. Swedish progressive death metal. Dan is an absolute genius. You've no idea who he is? Check out his Musical contributions. Yeah... that's right....

Pain - Have a drink on me. Peter Tagtgren maybe rivals Dan Swano in terms of musical contributions. 

Martiden - Ascension, pt. 1. A mix between black and death metal. I dig it a lot.

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge. Pirate metal =D

That's all I'll post for now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

The guy from Avantasia joined this band a while back.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The guy from Avantasia joined this band a while back.



Actually the singer Tobias Sammet was one of the founders of Edguy. Avantasia is really just a side project. A massive side project I have to say.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn, these vocals dont sound healthy


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Damn, these vocals dont sound healthy



I love Ambush! They are one of the newer bands I like. The vocalist sounds like a mixture of Rob Halford and Niklas Isfeldt.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

@Infrarednexus : You are _literally_ a metal-head


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Kyr (Apr 26, 2018)

This thread isn't kvlt enough, lemme fix that for ya.


----------



## Kyr (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm a big metal fan. Currently my fave bands are Ghost and Cradle of Filth.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2018)

This is one of my favorite songs by Gamma Ray


----------



## Kyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Might not strictly fall into the category of metal but here's a bluesy stoner rock album i've kept coming back to recently.






If you're into doom or stoner stuff you'll get something out of this.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The guy from Avantasia joined this band a while back.


Fuck yes, EDGUY!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Scales42 said:


>


I do love me some Rammstein!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Gronix (Apr 27, 2018)

Symphonic power metal?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Fellow metalhead, signing in!

Why didn't I post on here before?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

Gronix said:


> Symphonic power metal?


Glorious!!!


----------



## Gronix (Apr 27, 2018)

Video unavailable but looked it up, not disappointed!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)

Gronix said:


> Video unavailable but looked it up, not disappointed!


----------



## Gronix (Apr 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


It's getting hot on here, I'll have to check back here later too it seems!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 27, 2018)

Gronix said:


> It's getting hot on here, I'll have to check back here later too it seems!


I'm usually not interested in modern power metal, but I like Dream Evil because they're heavy and have some nice variation. I can appreciate the melody while still making my neck sore.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 28, 2018)

Fabolous!


----------



## Gronix (Apr 28, 2018)

Swedes sure know their way.
I've only been listening to music for about 4 years, but I got introduced to modern and much older power metals at the same time with all the stuff in-between. I love it all to be honest, among very recent ones, here's one I adore.






(it helps that I love norse mythology to pieces)


----------



## Gronix (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Oleg (May 1, 2018)

some off my favorites whent to se them in manchester last year omg epic


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)




----------



## inicalsio2 (May 27, 2018)

Oh hey, I'm late! Here's a really good album: 




The vocalist of this band also does livestreaming, he's called Vargskelethor, check him out he's pretty cool
btw these guys are a swedish death/thrash band


----------



## bombylius (May 27, 2018)

I love metal, so anyway, here's some stuff I like!


----------



## ayoitskuzya (May 29, 2018)

Ya'll motherfuckers listen to _*Slugdge*_ yet? Fantastic technical death metal. I found these guys a month or so ago and haven't been able to put down this album yet.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 16, 2018)

I enjoy new and old metal bands. From the classics of Metallica, Iron Maiden; to 90s bands Judas Preist to Slipknot, System of a Down, and Avenged Sevenfold, and Korn; to the more modern Dethklok and Deafheaven.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 4, 2018)

I only wish english speakers could make sense of the lyrics because man, aren't they're always delightfully nihilistic with this band.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 4, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> I only wish english speakers could make sense of the lyrics because man, aren't they're always delightfully nihilistic with this band.


I prefer diskovibrator, that was a great album


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 4, 2018)

I just found these two and think they are hilarious!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Djent fan?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

Eli the Saber-tooth Cat said:


> Djent fan?


Not familiar.


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Not familiar.


Djent is kind of like electronic metal.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

Eli the Saber-tooth Cat said:


> Djent is kind of like electronic metal.


I'll be sure to check them out then.


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

Djent is not a band. It's a sub genre of metal.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

Eli the Saber-tooth Cat said:


> Djent is not a band. It's a sub genre of metal.







Not really my sub genre of taste, but some bands in it are good to me.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 7, 2018)

literally anything Metal Allegiance is bomb af

Also we need some Progressive Metal up in here


----------



## Lucidic (Aug 13, 2018)

Still a bit new to metal though but I fucking love this song.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 13, 2018)

Been stuck in my head for M O N T H S!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 14, 2018)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found this band a while back and fell in love with it's rawness.


I love that fucking song, man.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Skillet, Slipknot, Metallica, Iron Maiden, and so many others


----------



## Deathless (Sep 7, 2018)

Last night I saw Metal Allegiance live! If you don't know, Metal Allegiance is a band featuring some of the metal gods like Mike Portnoy, Alex Skolnick and many more amazing performers!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> Last night I saw Metal Allegiance live! If you don't know, Metal Allegiance is a band featuring some of the metal gods like Mike Portnoy, Alex Skolnick and many more amazing performers!


sounds fun. Maybe they can add Ghost (B.C.)


----------



## Feeka (Sep 15, 2018)

\m/


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

Finnish heavy metal band Tarot are my personal favorite. They've unfortunately never made it big outside of Finland, but that benefits their fans as a few of the members have moved on to much simpler lives and can easily be contacted. Their guitarist, Zachary Hietala, wished me a happy birthday twice on Facebook.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 11, 2018)

Did someone say finish heavy metal?


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

And if you want something a little heavier...


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 11, 2018)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> And if you want something a little heavier...


 Eargasmic riff there.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Eargasmic riff there.



Hell yeah it is. Mr. Hietala is a godly guitarist.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 11, 2018)

Broski we need some Prog Metal up in here!!


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## onewolf88 (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone listen to powerwolf? Oh my God now that is some serious shit! They are very passionate about their music, lead singer sounds incredible.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 24, 2018)

onewolf88 said:


> Does anyone listen to powerwolf? Oh my God now that is some serious shit! They are very passionate about their music, lead singer sounds incredible.


 They're okay, I do like how they harmonize their verses with the instruments like Sabaton does.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 26, 2018)

I like dis


----------



## thefleshmustgrow (Dec 1, 2018)

powerwolf and alestorm are both awesome!!


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Furow (Feb 20, 2019)

Periphery! My all time favourite band.
A more Brutal track:






A more Pop-ish (Still good though) song:


----------



## Feeka (Feb 20, 2019)

Furow said:


> Periphery! My all time favourite band.
> A more Brutal track:
> 
> 
> ...


Love periphery, good taste


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 20, 2019)

Im a big Sabaton fan. Kind if flows in from my love of Iron Maiden since they both do alot of their material based upon history and war.


----------



## Furow (Feb 20, 2019)

Feeka said:


> Love periphery, good taste


Then the same goes to you. : 3 Heared TesseracT yet? If not, I'd recommend it. Especially the album Polaris.


----------



## Feeka (Feb 20, 2019)

Furow said:


> Then the same goes to you. : 3 Heared TesseracT yet? If not, I'd recommend it. Especially the album Polaris.


Not sure I have no! Will give em a look


----------



## Deathless (Feb 20, 2019)

my lullaby


----------



## KEWB89 (Feb 21, 2019)

Confession: I may have a Blind Guardian tattoo.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 6, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Led Zep's live versions of their songs are pretty damn heavy. These recordings are from 1972.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 6, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>


I've just gotten into IN FLAMES! I've been playing their song Take This Life way too much on Guitar Hero to not get into the band!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 7, 2019)

I _*love*_...

War of Ages
Demon Hunter
Five Finger Death Punch
Bullet for my valentine
and Hatebreed...


----------



## Valentino Valerie (Mar 15, 2019)

Black Metal played a huge role in my life for about 15 or 16 years. I remember listening to Darkthrone´s "Transilvanian Hunger" and Nocturnal Depression while it was raining outside. Or some primitive stuff like Archgoat, Tsjuder and Carpathian Forest.
Yeah, i still just need that cold touch of good BM from time to time. Hearing "Carelian Satanist Madness" from Satanic Warmaster feels so good. I know, for a lot of Metalheads out there, this band is bad, bad, bad, but i don´t care. It has such a perfect cold and grim atmosphere. And i still love Freitod, especially the "Blasphemous Chants of Glorification" Vinyl.
Do you know the feeling when you listen to BM until your blood boils and you just want to punch with your bear fists on concrete till your knuckles start to bleed? It feels so awesome.
And when i was in a really bad mood and wanted to feel better, then i used to listen to Zorn´s "promotape 2008".
Hails to y'all!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)

I've lately been listening to a lot of blues based heavy metal and hard rock, namely The Doors, Led Zeppelin, Motörhead and early Black Sabbath, and especially the latter brought me in touch with the stoner rock scene which I'm increasingly starting to dig. Just yesterday bought this album by the band Sleep:


----------



## fulffy512 (May 31, 2019)

Really like the Drone/Doom metal sub genre, like a mix of drone ambient and heavier side of doom metal mixed as one.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## rekcerW (Jun 12, 2019)

Dunno, can't hold away from Insomnium. In Flames broke me into it, As Blood Runs Black fucking blew my mind, Veil of Maya kept me going. Then it was Winds of Plague, All Shall Perish, yadda yadda I fucking love them. But fucking Insomnium? Fuck  off, try to find a better band, nobody will  ever hold a candle to them in my eyes.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 13, 2019)

First and best doom metal song


----------



## ThatOneGuyNamedAtticus (Jul 31, 2019)

A few of my favorite bands


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 31, 2019)

I've been getting in to Municipal Waste lately.


----------



## Alondight (Jul 31, 2019)

I only very rarely actually listen to metal, but what I can say is that Metalheads are best. They're the funniest, loveliest, and most positive people I've ever met. They may look they worship Satan and sacrifice goats, but in reality they're the nicest people on earth. I remember when I was really young, about 10, my oldest brother (12 years older than me), had a lot of Metalhead friends. They hung out with me, they let me ride on their shoulders, they helped me with my homework, and they played Mario Kart 64 with me. One of the best childhood memories I have.

Also, one of my favourite comedians is a Metalhead, Steve Hughes: 





"You bought medicine, from an old bloke, in India, ON THE STREET? WHY?!"
Steve: "I'll tell you why. Because this guy is 300 years old, has one tooth, lives in a bin on the street AND HE'S STILL ALIVE! THAT'S WHY."

Ah, I love him so much.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## ReillytheFennecFox (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Underrated song this one


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Note: this is the only good song performed by this awfully overrated band IMO


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)

Annihilator doesn't nearly get enough love, especially newer Annihilator.


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 31, 2019)

_If humans come, we'll fight and obliterate!
_





Make sure you have the subtitles on for some badass lyrics.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 31, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> _If humans come, we'll fight and obliterate!
> _
> 
> 
> ...


I personally like Yuve Yuve Yu by them the most


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 7, 2019)

\m/


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 7, 2019)

Hail Satan.


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 21, 2019)

So, there are Metalheads here too? \m/

Here's something from (I think) Brazil:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 21, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> So, there are Metalheads here too? \m/
> 
> Here's something from (I think) Brazil:


Here’s some more amazing brazilian metal!


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 21, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> So, there are Metalheads here too? \m/
> 
> Here's something from (I think) Brazil:



Good! Have something from Poland in return:


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 22, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Good! Have something from Poland in return:



Thanks!

Ah yes Poland, they seem to have a damn great Metal Scene!


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 22, 2019)

Spark up And get in the pit.

[


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 1, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Spark up And get in the pit.
> 
> [


Really gotta check that out.

Here's another great Stoner-Rock Album:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 1, 2019)

Look out!!!
*jumps into the mosh pit doing roundhouse kicks*


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 3, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Look out!!!
> *jumps into the mosh pit doing roundhouse kicks*



So you're a crowdkiller? 
I'm gonna have to teach you a lesson in violence then!


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 7, 2019)

From the realm of curious YouTube finds: dwarf-themed metal! Never encountered this before, it's pretty catchy though.
Now, need to get me some ale...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 7, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> From the realm of curious YouTube finds: dwarf-themed metal! Never encountered this before, it's pretty catchy though.
> Now, need to get me some ale...


Oh god the Yogscast nostalgia >x<


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 7, 2019)

Alright, and how about *Māori*-themed metal, of all things? YT is generous with out-of-the-box suggestions tonight...


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 8, 2019)

and the award to best breakdown i know goes to




man that shit sends chills down my spine

or that fkn scream





wicked half-ass melodic choruses are kick-ass too





and just because there isn't enough heavy shit in here


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 12, 2019)

We've been too delicate, yes.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 15, 2019)

Just some Thrash Metal from Costa Rica:


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Qiyu (Oct 16, 2019)

The number of Black Sabbath posts here makes me sad.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

This thread is over a year old and I want to thank all of you awesome people for bringing it back to share your favorite metal songs. <3


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> This thread is over a year old and I want to thank all of you awesome people for bringing it back to share your favorite metal songs. <3


Let's celebrate that with some Municipal Waste: 





Of course you can always dm me for some tips, I am always researching new bands and stuff. Doing this as a hobby ^^


----------



## Groggy (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a gem from Iceland. Skálmöld isn't too well known as far as I know so let me spread the word!


----------



## Groggy (Oct 25, 2019)

They also did a solid cover of Drink from Alestorm


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 28, 2019)

Allow me to add some more Thrash


----------



## Mivrah (Oct 28, 2019)

I gotta this one, since I got part of the lyrics in my sig, megadeth is by far my favorite band.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 29, 2019)

Just some Russian Heavy Metal passing through: 

АРИЯ - Через все времена
(Aria - Through All Times)







This band already existed in the Soviet era!


----------



## Groggy (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 31, 2019)

I recently found a new band called Tørsö. They're awesome if you are into like 80's garage punk.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 2, 2019)

In my opinion, this song includes one of the best guitar solos ever made:

Krokus - Fire


----------



## Groggy (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 4, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> In my opinion, this song includes one of the best guitar solos ever made:
> 
> Krokus - Fire



Nice. I like how the last half of the song is basically all guitar solo. I'm putting that on my download list.



and now, something with less guitar solo, and more noise...


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 4, 2019)

Groggy said:


>



Stargazer is a Masterpiece!
Dio is incredible on this song!


----------



## Groggy (Nov 4, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Stargazer is a Masterpiece!
> Dio is incredible on this song!


Fully agree, Blackmore couldn't have picked a better vocal for Rainbow


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 4, 2019)

How about some classic metal from a modern band?


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> How about some classic metal from a modern band?


Always good!

Here's some Pirate Metal ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 6, 2019)

A Thrash song about a beer revolution


----------



## Groggy (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2019)

_Dethklok-Laser Cannon Deth Sentence (Dethalbum II)_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 7, 2019)

Since stores and everything are decoration Christmas stuff, and radio stations starting to play christmas music, here's a little playlist to compensate that


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)

Riot City is really amazing too. It's good thrash/speed metal with awesome vocals.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)

Why not a slower classic for once?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

This is an incredible Christian metal band. I am so glad I found them. The vocals are beautiful


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Sunara Wolf (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Sunara Wolf (Nov 10, 2019)

if the Sonic satam intro was a thrash metal song, same tone haha


----------



## Groggy (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

An Italian Heavy Metal band:






And as a bonus, the longest song ever created


----------



## Groggy (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Axelfox (Nov 13, 2019)

This band sounds like heart or some other 80's band.






This one sounds just like Rhapsody of fire,the lead singer of Sabaton and another band got together to record a album


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 13, 2019)

Just a random mix ^^


----------



## Sunara Wolf (Nov 13, 2019)

Look's like we furries have our own furry themed Thrash metal band


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 14, 2019)

I listen to metal sometimes, even though people tell me that it's "Satanic". That can't be true because Satan supposedly hates all music, due to it being a creation by humans. I'll listen to christian Metal, sometimes a bit of heavy metal, J-metal, my favorite band in the J-metal category is Babymetal.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> I listen to metal sometimes, even though people tell me that it's "Satanic".



Hahaha don't take these people seriously xD
Is this still a thing in the 21st century? 
I thought people had better education these days ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)

I want to travel to Avalon now ._.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)

Some more power metal for you guys. This is a very good one.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## AsunaCroft (Nov 14, 2019)

Here I am to present band from my country - Acid Drinkers. Although they are Polish they sing in English ^^ I've already been to two concerts, I'm hoping I can see them again sometime!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2019)

Here's some more Polish Metal \m/


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 16, 2019)

Another random mix, for a good start in the weekend


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2019)

GWAR, eh?
I like this one


----------



## Groggy (Nov 19, 2019)

Still don't know many songs from them since I discovered them fairly recently, but these guys are unique. Impossible to pass up once you give it a listen.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2019)

In the mood for thrashy punks


----------



## Groggy (Nov 19, 2019)

Speaking of which...


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 20, 2019)

we are coming... 

HOOOOOOOOOOOMEEEEE!!!


----------



## Groggy (Nov 20, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> we are coming...
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOMEEEEE!!!


Dio sure likes coming home doesn't he?


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 21, 2019)

An all female Heavy Metal Band from Switzerland:


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 29, 2019)

Not sure if we had NWOBHM already, so let me fix that


----------



## Groggy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 5, 2019)

Hell yeah, D.R.I. and Slayer \m/

Have some Pirate Power Metal in return:


----------



## Deathless (Dec 7, 2019)

Anything from Graveyard BBQ is a bop


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 8, 2019)

Krokus played their final show yesterday. So let's keep the memories alive


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 8, 2019)

@Thrashy

Krokus:


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 8, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> @Thrashy
> 
> Krokus:


Their first album cover actually had a Krokus flower ^^





This album was far away from their later Hard Rock that made them successful. 
The first album was more space / jazz rock like


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 11, 2019)

Random Playlist


----------



## Groggy (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 20, 2019)

I've really gotten into the band Grimskunk lately. 
They mix Punk / Hard Rock / Metal / World Music with lyrics in English, Spanish, Greek, Persian, French. An incredibly chaotic and unusual mix ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 22, 2019)

Thraaaaash!!!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 22, 2019)

Guitar Hero,

Thank you so much for opening my eyes to such amazing music. 

Your's truly,
-Deathless


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 24, 2019)

hello fellas, I am spreading the holiday cheer by promoting the best Christmas song of the year.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 25, 2019)

Song about the fall of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Might be a little late,but here is a christmas song.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 26, 2019)

A few random songs


----------



## Groggy (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 5, 2020)

Some underground Thrash


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Feb 13, 2020)

Well, exactly 50 years ago, on Friday 13th 1970, Black Sabbath released their first album. On that day, Heavy Metal was Born!


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## kiroku (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 1, 2020)

Raise your glasses for Lemmy! \m/


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 7, 2020)

Currently struggling to FC this on Guitar Hero which results me in constantly restarting the song... I ain't even mad


----------



## Vamux (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm much more of a hardcore punk than a metalhead, but that doesn't mean I haven't found my fair share of awesome metal or metal-ish songs in my time. So if you like hard and fast, then you might like these.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 24, 2020)

A couple songs for our current situation.


----------



## Groggy (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Axelfox (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 30, 2020)

Loser - Pump Fake


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (May 24, 2020)

These guys are fucking amazing.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

My choice song is Slayer cover of the Trump Inauguration:


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy Pride Month \m/


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Jun 28, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


Lorna Shore's recent album is godly.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Lorna Shore's recent album is godly.



Too bad they kicked out the singer. Stupid band drama.


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 28, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Too bad they kicked out the singer. Stupid band drama.


Yeah, unfortunately.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 29, 2020)

_Pitch Black Progress_ from Scar Symmetry is one of my favorite albums of all time, I wore that CD out through high school. I LOVE death metal in particular.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 20, 2020)

Hmm, let me revive this thread with some songs I've found during the times the forums were offline:















(Yes, King Norman is Chinese Thrash Metal. They're from Taiwan) ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2020)

I've been listening to metal more often than not, lately. Especially black or whatever the fuck it is called nowadays metal.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

\m/ 



 \m/


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 15, 2020)

For fans of Classic Rock and Proto-Metal in the 70s, here's something that has been released this summer


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 30, 2021)




----------



## uwuellis (May 31, 2021)

I got one for you.


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 1, 2021)

Haven't posted here in a while, so here's this


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## JuniperW (Jun 3, 2021)

I _would_ post some of the stuff I like on here, but most of you will have heard it hundreds of times already lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 3, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I _would_ post some of the stuff I like on here, but most of you will have heard it hundreds of times already lol


I’d love to know what you listen to still, and there’s nothing wrong with enjoying the classics. ^^


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I’d love to know what you listen to still, and there’s nothing wrong with enjoying the classics. ^^


At the moment it’s mostly old-school thrash. Especially Rust In Peace. I absolutely love that album


----------



## Rimna (Jun 4, 2021)

Favorite guitar solo?

Mine is from Stargazer by Rainbow. Ritchie Blackmore is a god!

Starts from 3:21 until 5:10


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 4, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Favorite guitar solo?
> 
> Mine is from Stargazer by Rainbow. Ritchie Blackmore is a god!
> 
> Starts from 3:21 until 5:10


Oh the guitar solo in this song isn't the only thing that's god-like 

Surely one of the best songs ever made!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2021)

Thrashy said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, so here's this


This band is awesome. I can't believe I can only find one album of theirs.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 5, 2021)

Really vibing with this song!


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 5, 2021)

I've been really into these two songs by Type O Negative recently!


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This band is awesome. I can't believe I can only find one album of theirs.


They're from Switzerland 

I think they're a pretty young band, and they only have this EP yet. I'm definitely looking forward to hear more of them though!


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 5, 2021)

I've been meaning to get into newer metal but most of it I've heard is metalcore, I don't mind it too much but a little variety wouldn't hurt


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 5, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> I've been meaning to get into newer metal but most of it I've heard is metalcore, I don't mind it too much but a little variety wouldn't hurt


There's much much more than metalcore. So many power metal, "new" traditional heavy metal, melodeth, viking/folk metal, and black metal, as well as albums with hybrids and unique styles and atmospheres, etc; a lot of gems everywhere. Tbh, you really have to discover new music for yourself, since a lot of "top bands, songs, albums, etc" in a pre-made playlist are kind of bullshit, and metal that is highly commercialized is forced on people with a stereotypical, generalized, misrepresentation, like most other popular music genres.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 5, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> There's much much more than metalcore. So many power metal, "new" traditional heavy metal, melodeth, viking/folk metal, and black metal, as well as albums with hybrids and unique styles and atmospheres, etc; a lot of gems everywhere. Tbh, you really have to discover new music for yourself, since a lot of "top bands, songs, albums, etc" in a pre-made playlist are kind of bullshit, and metal that is highly commercialized is forced on people with a stereotypical, generalized, misrepresentation, like most other popular music genres.


Any reccs?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 5, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> Any reccs?


What kind of sound do you like, upbeat, downbeat, incredibly atmospheric, fast, slow, etc?


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 5, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> What kind of sound do you like, upbeat, downbeat, incredibly atmospheric, fast, slow, etc?


I mainly listen to stuff like prog rock/metal and djent but I'm up for whatever, recently I've been listening to Type O Negative


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 5, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> I mainly listen to stuff like prog rock/metal and djent but I'm up for whatever, recently I've been listening to Type O Negative


I'll have to compile a list, which I haven't done like I was supposed to because there's so many bands I wish I had noted, instead of going through my history. I don't listen to much prog, so Idk if anything I present will satisfy your tastes.


----------



## cringebirdad (Jun 5, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> I'll have to compile a list, which I haven't done like I was supposed to because there's so many bands I wish I had noted, instead of going through my history. I don't listen to much prog, so Idk if anything I present will satisfy your tastes.


I'm open to whatever really, if I don't like I don't like it but I don't really discriminate based on genre (maybe black metal but that's because I don't want to have to Google if a band has a Nazi history before listening to them


----------



## Attaman (Jun 5, 2021)

I will say that, as far as Prog-Metal goes, _Rhapsody of Fire_ is something of a staple. You will have to go on a case-by-case album basis, though, as there's a bit of variance in their discography since their forming in '93 (with a number of their albums / tracks leaning closer to symphonic and power metal).

I bring them up mostly because they were very much a _thing_ in early 00's internet but have faded out of public eye since then. I could also give an honorable mention to _Blind Guardian_, but their discography leans even harder into Symphonic / Power with only a few particular tracks that might qualify. 

... I'll admit that this may mostly just be me taking any excuse I can to plug _Emerald Sword _and _And Then There Was Silence_. Even if both are much more symphonic / power and you'd get better examples with _Old Age Of Wonders_ and _A Past And Future Secret_.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)

cringebirdad said:


> I'm open to whatever really, if I don't like I don't like it but I don't really discriminate based on genre (maybe black metal but that's because I don't want to have to Google if a band has a Nazi history before listening to them


Google and many corps prob don't even know shit about black metal, hell, amazon has blatant Nazi albums, but because they don't know shit about music or black metal, it's kind of "shadowed".

Warlord and Black Sword Thunder Attack (esoteric choir-based heavy metal)

Heavy Load and Anthem (Japan) (nice refreshing classic heavy metal for its period)

Gotham City and Randy (Denmark) (good old-school metal bands)

Impellitteri (upbeat technical power metal with neoclassical shred stuff)

Speedwolf and Angel Sword (classic style speed and "new" old-school metal with some grit)

Hate Forest and Voidsphere (highly atmospheric black metal, nothing really controversial afaik)

Yidhra and Orchid (classic heavy doom metal sound)

HellLight (gothic funeral doom)




This is not even a fraction of what I listen to, really just decent bands I can think of off the top of my head. I also listen to extremely controversial shit, and a lot of black metal, with all kinds of crazy ass shit and instrumentation, so my recommendations are rather limiting.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 6, 2021)

mostly a fan of power metal, black metal, and their folk variations, but i've been known to enjoy classic heavy metal on occasion as well as other niches like doom and death. i also have a guilty pleasure for DSBM.

for me, i really love underground metal in particular, and am constantly looking for new or small bands to discover and listen to. most of my favorite songs are from small underground bands. not to say that i don't enjoy the popular stuff too, there's just a certain excitement to finding something good that isn't as appreciated as it should be. i mean, just listen to this.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## ThrashFanbert94 (Jul 19, 2021)

new old school death metal anyone?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

Violins are criminally underused
Favorite solos are probably the one at 2:25 on this track




And Dimebag's various breakdowns on this track (the Moscow live performance is legendary)




And this, can't believe I nearly forgot this.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

But wait there's more.


----------



## Thrashy (Jul 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> But wait there's more.


Love that game, and love that cover


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 19, 2021)

Shrine of Malice is pretty good.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

Technically Visual Kei and not simply metal but


----------



## sushy (Jul 20, 2021)

I used to listen metal a lot more when I was younger! This whole thread is a blast from the past


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, here's something that sounds like Frank Zappa was a Thrasher xD





And here's something really awesome:


----------



## blackoutvulture (Feb 7, 2022)

Gotta introduce ya'll to *SLUGDGE.*


----------



## tamara590 (Feb 28, 2022)

This one by Turmion Kätilöt


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 1, 2022)

A band from Austria. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 1, 2022)

Also, I feel like posting this one too


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Mar 4, 2022)

Here's a compilation from several Metal Bands to support the Ukraine:








						All For One - Compilation, by All For One
					

10 track album




					allforonecompilation.bandcamp.com
				




Description:

"This compilation is a humble attempt to help. We may not change the world, but we sure offer our tiny part for it.

Overwhelmed by the current war in Ukraine, some bands from all around the world, join forces to gather funds, offering their songs for free, so the user can decide the amount with which they want to contribute to the cause.

All funds will be donated to Reporters Without Borders.

The list of bands included here are:

-Blazon Stone 
-Claymorean
-Drunktank
-Evil Hunter
-Grim Deeds
-Kramp
-Merciless Law
-Midnight Rain
-Starblind
-Witchtower "

Consider supporting it! 

And while we're at it: I know of a Band from the Ukraine, called Merzotna Potvora. They do some amazing Blackened Thrash, so please consider supporting them too!









						Japan Ukraine Devil's Worshipers (Split with Abigail), by Merzotna Potvora
					

4 track album




					merzotnapotvora.bandcamp.com


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 4, 2022)

And yes, please spread this amongst your (Metal) friends.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 9, 2022)

Not sure if anyone has posted a Coroner song here, so let me fix that ^^






(Seriously, that band is extremely underrated. Rarely seen such complex and progressive Thrash)


----------



## Euroann (Oct 9, 2022)

I do like metal. I found some ubscure ones here and there over the years. 

Gorycz

Trelldom

Soulmass


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 18, 2022)

All from different genres of metal, but here’s my current earworms (deathcore, trap metal)









(God, my phone lags so bad…. Lmao)

Generally I’m mostly a fan of the type of metal that completely destroys both your eardrums and your car speakers, lol


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm on my phone and having trouble posting links but I found a band this year who's quickly becoming one of my favorite bands called lord's of the trident. Great guitar work and super catchy songs, plus the lead singer can sing. Their new album the offering is great start to finish


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 18, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


>


The harpsichord with the electric guitar scratches something satisfying in my brain


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 18, 2022)

Thrashy said:


> Also, I feel like posting this one too


A classic and staple. I’ll never get tired of Black Sabbath


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> The harpsichord with the electric guitar scratches something satisfying in my brain


oh all the songs are that good on that album, plus they made music videos and live videos for most of the songs, acolyte was stuck in my head for weeks. Plus they put the entire album up for free on Youtube to listen to


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 19, 2022)

Would artists like Gizmo be fitting for this thread? I know trap or nu metal aren’t very ‘traditional’, but they do count as part of the genre, right? =w=“


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 20, 2022)

A band that I've recently found. Awesome, complex Thrash \m/


----------



## The-Courier (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 1, 2023)

Theres a glitch in the matrix. We cannot be stopped! Haha


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Rimna said:


>


DIO \m/


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jan 1, 2023)

...
who won?
;v;


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2023)

Kara Kusa said:


> ...
> who won?
> ;v;



No one knows *cris*


----------



## metatherat (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Who keeps resuscitating the FAF? Lol


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Haha, Metalheads can't be stopped


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Jan 1, 2023)

Who won


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 1, 2023)

LPW spills over to all other threads V:


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

Kara Kusa said:


> ...
> who won?
> ;v;


Probably me. I will take my free post now.  LOL


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> LPW spills over to all other threads V:


Mistakes were made.


----------



## Punji (Jan 1, 2023)

Couldn't even shut it down properly.


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Mano Cornuta! by ThrashyTheSkunk
					

Yep, a Metalhead wouldn't be a Metalhead if he wouldn't show the Mano Cornuta at least 666 times a day :P . . This is also one ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

Punji said:


> Couldn't even shut it down properly.


The poor FAF, it sure is a fighter.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Jan 1, 2023)

Derp


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jan 1, 2023)

Rimna said:


> No one knows *cris*


TvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvTvT


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Let's hope that the mods didn't accidentally delete everything. I do hope to save one or the other thread that I didn't alread have...


----------



## Punji (Jan 1, 2023)

No more reactions...

It's not gonna be a closed-casket.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Satan has clearly saved the Arts section!


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ravofox (Jan 1, 2023)

Thrashy said:


> Satan has clearly saved the Arts section!



THE PROOF THE CONSERVATIVES WERE LOOKING FOR


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 1, 2023)

Ravofox said:


> THE PROOF THE CONSERVATIVES WERE LOOKING FOR


*Likes* 

XD!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 1, 2023)

Lol, everything's gone!

But at least we had a fun ride!


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Ravofox said:


> THE PROOF THE CONSERVATIVES WERE LOOKING FOR


Eh, Conservatives can rot in mud ^^






"You are to me, a waste of flesh and blood"
Best fucking description about fashos ever used in a song \m/


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 1, 2023)

Thrashy said:


> Eh, Conservatives can rot in mud ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Also likes this*

Glad these places are still alive.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 1, 2023)

Pygmepatl said:


> *Likes*
> 
> XD!



XD


Pygmepatl said:


> Lol, everything's gone!
> 
> But at least we had a fun ride!



I hope some archiving happened


----------



## Asassinator (Jan 1, 2023)

Pygmepatl said:


> Lol, everything's gone!
> 
> But at least we had a fun ride!


It's definitely an experience of a lifetime >w<


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 1, 2023)

Asassinator said:


> It's definitely an experience of a lifetime >w<


Definitely!


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Apparently, if you log out, you can see all the threads


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Aaaand now it's all visible again ^^


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 1, 2023)

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Asassinator (Jan 1, 2023)

Thrashy said:


> Aaaand now it's all visible again ^^


They're slowly taking care of it all ..
Meaning we'll be gone soon too


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Asassinator said:


> They're slowly taking care of it all ..
> Meaning we'll be gone soon too


Most likely 

Well, Metalheads til the End!


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 1, 2023)

HI


----------



## SerialHowler (Jan 1, 2023)

Still kicking huh? Stubborn place.


----------



## Asassinator (Jan 1, 2023)

The excitement has died down, and our little haven remains... for however long the mods will let us. Just glad to see it still be here x3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 1, 2023)

Wonder if they'll even notice. Lol


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey, the power of Metal still goes on


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Vinfang (Jan 1, 2023)

The sun has risen, so what's happening now? *confuse*


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Jan 1, 2023)

I have been awake the whole time to watch it.

The closure was dun goofed. 

Rest of the forums are down but the art section is still up. Reactions and editing of posts also went down when the rest of the forums did.  Still no Discord link either.


----------

